# afstralen



## Matron

Hi there,

Just need some help if possible translating this word in context of the phrase below...

something along lines "piggy back on"?? or maybe "benefit" - the general health claim must not be allowed to benefit from a nutrient for which there is no authorised/ approved claim..."

"_c) Een algemene gezondheidsclaim (artikel 10 lid 3 claim) mag niet* afstralen *op een nutriënt waar geen geautoriseerde of on hold claim voor is"

Full context:_
Voorbeeld 2. Gebruik van een algemene claim (Artikel 10 lid 3 claims)
ONJUIST
Sunshine Vitamine C tabletten
Helpt uw gezondheid!
Voedingssupplement
Samenstelling: conform etiketteringsvereisten
Ingrediënten: idem.
JUIST
Sunshine Vitamine C tabletten
Helpt uw gezondheid!
Vitamine C draagt bij tot de normale werking van het immuunsysteem
1 x daags 1 tablet
Voedingssupplement
Samenstelling: conform etiketteringsvereisten
Ingrediënten: idem.

Achtergrondinformatie:
Vitamine C heeft de goedgekeurde claim: draagt bij tot normale werking van het immuunsysteem;
Overwegingen bij de interpretatie
a) De claim ‘helpt uw gezondheid!’ is een verwijzing naar een algemeen, niet-specifiek voordeel van het voorbeeldproduct voor de algemene gezondheid (op grond van artikel 10 lid 3 van de ClaimsVO);
b) Algemene, niet specifieke gezondheidsclaims zijn alleen toegestaan indien deze gepaard (d.w.z. dat dit ergens in/op dezelfde uiting moet staan gaan) met een specifieke gezondheidsclaim die is toegestaan. Dit is in dit voorbeeld voor vitamine C het geval.
c) Een algemene gezondheidsclaim (artikel 10 lid 3 claim) mag niet *afstralen* op een nutriënt waar geen geautoriseerde of on hold claim voor is.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Als A _afstraalt op_ B, dan profiteert B van de goede eigenschappen/het positieve imago/het prestige van A, dan wordt B positiever voorgesteld dankzij de invloed van A.


----------



## Matron

Hans Molenslag said:


> Als A _afstraalt op_ B, dan profiteert B van de goede eigenschappen/het positieve imago/het prestige van A, dan wordt B positiever voorgesteld dankzij de invloed van A.



Thanks so much Hans Moleslag - bizarrely I understand what you are saying better in Dutch! Not sure of the best way to translate it into English though!


----------



## eno2

> op iemand of iets afstralen:
> hem of het doen delen in de glans die van iets uitgaat


DVD


You proposed:
<the general health claim must not be allowed to benefit from a nutrient for which there is no authorised/ approved claim...">

That's a totally botched translation for

<"_c) Een algemene gezondheidsclaim (artikel 10 lid 3 claim) mag niet* afstralen *op een nutriënt waar geen geautoriseerde of on hold claim voor is">

Sorry. 

The meaning with 'benefit from' is more like this: 

The nutrient must not be allowed to benefit from a general health claim for which there is no authorised/ approved claim..."

I'm thinking of a straight one on one translation of 'afstralen' without altering the word order or switching subject and direct object. . 

What do you think of 'irradiate'? 
A general health claim must not be allowed to irradiate positively on a nutrient for which there is no authorised/ approved claim...

Periphrasis:
..to throw a positive light on...
...to shed properties on ..

Perhaps there's better..._

_
_


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> DVD
> 
> 
> You proposed:
> <the general health claim must not be allowed to benefit from a nutrient for which there is no authorised/ approved claim...">
> 
> That's a totally botched translation for
> 
> <"_c) Een algemene gezondheidsclaim (artikel 10 lid 3 claim) mag niet* afstralen *op een nutriënt waar geen geautoriseerde of on hold claim voor is">
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> The meaning with 'benefit from' is more like this:
> 
> The nutrient must not be allowed to benefit from a general health claim for which there is no authorised/ approved claim..."
> 
> I'm thinking of a straight one on one translation of 'afstralen' without altering the word order or switching subject and direct object. .
> 
> What do you think of 'irradiate'?
> A general health claim must not be allowed to irradiate positively on a nutrient for which there is no authorised/ approved claim...
> 
> Periphrasis:
> ..to throw a positive light on...
> ...to shed properties on ..
> 
> Perhaps there's better..._



Thanks Eno2! Apologies for the botched effort!
Yes - I reckon based on what you've said that  "throw / shed / cast a positive light on" is the best one... the expression irradiate or radiate is not that common. I'm not sure it would be used in that context... 

So I was thinking - "A general health claim must not be allowed to cast a nutrient in a positive light when there there is no authorised/ approved claim for it


----------



## eno2

I feared a periphrasis would have to do.

How about 'reflect on'?

"A general health claim must not be allowed to reflect on a nutrient  when  there is no authorised/ approved claim for it


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> I feared a periphrasis would have to do.
> 
> How about 'reflect on'?
> 
> "A general health claim must not be allowed to reflect on a nutrient  when  there is no authorised/ approved claim for it



Thanks eno2 - its tricky - as I now know what it is trying to say but others might struggle to understand it... thanks for your help. Might include it and then reference the periphrasis in brackets.


----------

